# LIfe in Mexico - Advice



## latebloomer38 (May 21, 2016)

Hi, I am pretty confused, I am looking to travel and live out of my country for a few months, been looking at various options, Mexico is one of them. My problem is budget, I am on a TIGHT budget. I am looking for a one room with attached bathroom, utilities including decent speed internet, I am looking for preferably, expat, tourist communities or neighbourhoods, of course, safe areas. Can I get accommodation between 300 - 500 USD, Where should I be looking, is that a possibility? whats your thoughts. Please advice Regards,


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Very doable ..... but stay away from anything advertised in dollars. I had a 3 bedroom 2 bath house for 4000 pesos. Electric and Internet were not included. Maybe a casita where the home owner will share WIFI.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't limit yourself to expat, tourist communities as many local area are safe but lacking the English language concentration. You might look into university towns for the variety of small apartment with internet options and fully furnished apartments. Having an internet cafe is a plus if the apartment doesn't offer internet.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Since India is a country where you must be pre approved to visit Mexico by going to a Mexican Consulate in India to see if you qualify for a visa... do you?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Very doable ..... but stay away from anything advertised in dollars. I had a 3 bedroom 2 bath house for 4000 pesos. Electric and Internet were not included. Maybe a casita where the home owner will share WIFI.


Since the OP mentioned dollars in his travel budget, it might be helpful to add that at the moment, with a Mexican peso to US dollar exchange rate of 18 to 1, 4000 pesos = $222.00.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

As far as living places go there are many that you can rent for under $500us per month. I'm currently confined to a wheelchair and my wife and I rent a three br three ba house, all on one level for $600 er month. We do have to pay all utilities but that's still reasonable. Oh we have parking for 4 cars.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

latebloomer38 said:


> Hi, I am pretty confused, I am looking to travel and live out of my country for a few months, been looking at various options, Mexico is one of them. My problem is budget, I am on a TIGHT budget. I am looking for a one room with attached bathroom, utilities including decent speed internet, I am looking for preferably, expat, tourist communities or neighbourhoods, of course, safe areas. Can I get accommodation between 300 - 500 USD, Where should I be looking, is that a possibility? whats your thoughts. Please advice Regards,


If you're looking for a place that's cheap, safe, and includes good internet, IMO you need to consider online connectivity as a separate issue. Mexico is way behind in that regard and you'll be limiting yourself to the (very) high end in the rental market if you make it a condition. For short termt'd be better to work something out through a cellphone service or find a good ciber nearby. Next thing in keeping it cheap in Mexico is to avoid the places where there's a high concentration of tourists and expats. Forget Cancún, PV, Chapala and San Miguel Allende to name a few---at least the fat & sassy areas of such. Far as the wheelchair accessibility, Mexico's made great progress but it'd be best to check out the neigborhood before you move in. Keep all that in mind and housing < $500 dollars/month is quite doable. Buena suerte.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> . . . Far as the wheelchair accessibility, Mexico's made great progress but it'd be best to check out the neigborhood before you move in. . .


Where did the OP mention the need for wheelchair accessibility?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Where did the OP mention the need for wheelchair accessibility?





pappabee said:


> As far as living places go there are many that you can rent for under $500us per month. I'm currently confined to a wheelchair and my wife and I rent a three br three ba house, all on one level for $600 er month. We do have to pay all utilities but that's still reasonable. Oh we have parking for 4 cars.


Here.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Here.



isla said the OP =original poster.........Latebloomer.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Here.


But pappabee is not the OP.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> isla said the OP =original poster.........Latebloomer.


Exactly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Exactly.


Okay. So it was Pappabee who mentioned wheel chairs and he is not looking for a place, and probably is already familiar with wheel chair accessibility in Mexico. But Perropedorro's comment might be useful for others.


----------



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

The Yucatan is rarely mentioned in this forum but I highly reccommend that you look at cities such as Valladolid but especially Merida. The city of Merida is the capital of the Yucatan State and has a culture rich in art and music and history.

One can find accommodation well within your budget and internet is readily available. Also the beaches of the Gulf Coast are only 30 kilometers north. Bus service is fantastic. I decided 2 years ago to retire in the Yucatan and I have only 2 more years until that date arrives. Good Luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perhaps you are among the few who enjoy the hot and humid, mold, sweat, mosquitoes, etc. The majority seem to prefer the higher, cooler and drier climes of the central highlands, but with the ability to drive down to the Pacific coast‘s beaches in a few hours, at the appropriate season. The only other reason that you may not hear much mention of the hot and humid locations, on either coast, may be that their electronics have turned green and shorted out.


----------



## KimCretires (Nov 8, 2014)

My goodness!! I don't often engage with others through social media as I find that the simple art of conversation has been forgotten. You remember, when people voiced their opinions and their experiences face to face and eye to eye with respect to their differences. It is my understanding that this forum is to exchange information and views of our experiences. I have traveled for 40 years to every corner of Mexico and the Yucatan is right for me, for various reasons. I noted that the Yucatan is not mentioned very often because if there are others interested in the region, perhaps I could be of assistance.

If you take note, Latebloomer is from India. I have traveled to India and Pakistan and your description of the Yucatan is a cooler version of India. It is also my understanding that the purpose of this forum is to educate others of the enormous choices that Mexico has to offer and in turn enable them to make their own decisions.

P.S. I have never been a member of the majority and that is what makes me an extremely happy and satisfied human being.










When you consider the fact that he is from India, to which I have traveled to, as well as Pakistan, the climate may not be a concern.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

There are all kinds of people with different preferences for climate. A friend of mine, a Spanish teacher, grew up in Sayulita north of Puerto Vallarta. She now lives in Guadalajara and finds the climate far too cold and dry for her tastes. If work and family would allow it, she would move back to the coast in a heartbeat. She is obviously not alone. Lots of people like the hot, humid climate of the coastal regions.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

KimCretires said:


> My goodness!! I don't often engage with others through social media as I find that the simple art of conversation has been forgotten. You remember, when people voiced their opinions and their experiences face to face and eye to eye with respect to their differences. It is my understanding that this forum is to exchange information and views of our experiences. I have traveled for 40 years to every corner of Mexico and the Yucatan is right for me, for various reasons. I noted that the Yucatan is not mentioned very often because if there are others interested in the region, perhaps I could be of assistance.
> 
> If you take note, Latebloomer is from India. I have traveled to India and Pakistan and your description of the Yucatan is a cooler version of India. It is also my understanding that the purpose of this forum is to educate others of the enormous choices that Mexico has to offer and in turn enable them to make their own decisions.
> 
> ...


I'm happy that you have found a region of Mexico that you like. It was helpful to mention it as a possible destination for latebloomer. Like RVGRINGO, I am not happy living in a hot humid climate and prefer the warm/cool dry climate of the central highlands.

Regarding your opening comment about not being a fan of social media, I too find communicating with my friends in person more rewarding than exchanging typed messages on line. However, through participating in the Expat Forum, I have met many interesting people I would otherwise never have had the chance to know, so there are some good things to say about making contact with people online!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> There are all kinds of people with different preferences for climate. A friend of mine, a Spanish teacher, grew up in Sayulita north of Puerto Vallarta. She now lives in Guadalajara and finds the climate far too cold and dry for her tastes. If work and family would allow it, she would move back to the coast in a heartbeat. She is obviously not alone. Lots of people like the hot, humid climate of the coastal regions.


I am definitely one of them


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> There are all kinds of people with different preferences for climate. A friend of mine, a Spanish teacher, grew up in Sayulita north of Puerto Vallarta. She now lives in Guadalajara and finds the climate far too cold and dry for her tastes. If work and family would allow it, she would move back to the coast in a heartbeat. She is obviously not alone. Lots of people like the hot, humid climate of the coastal regions.


Not many people like a hot, humid climate; and even fewer like the constant battle against salt-induced rust, which we engage with buckets of paint, but eventually lose. And don't get me started on the mosquitos in August and hurricanes in September. Plenty of things to dislike about living on the coast. It's not ideal year-round and requires a late Summer retreat to the mountains or NOB, the alternative being holed up with the A/C on high. 
But there are things that make it worthwhile, like sea-bird watching and January morning walks on the beach... which is my back yard. I love watching the sun set over the ocean listening to the constant sound of the waves through the night and the he constant sound of the waves through the night. I love to hook a fish and grill it for lunch. I love (put up with) 30 in-laws from Guadalajara descending on us for Semana Santa. I love the climate from November through May. But it's not for everyone.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> Not many people like a hot, humid climate; and even fewer like the constant battle against salt-induced rust, which we engage with buckets of paint, but eventually lose. And don't get me started on the mosquitos in August and hurricanes in September. Plenty of things to dislike about living on the coast. It's not ideal year-round and requires a late Summer retreat to the mountains or NOB, the alternative being holed up with the A/C on high.
> But there are things that make it worthwhile, like sea-bird watching and January morning walks on the beach... which is my back yard. I love watching the sun set over the ocean listening to the constant sound of the waves through the night and the he constant sound of the waves through the night. I love to hook a fish and grill it for lunch. I love (put up with) 30 in-laws from Guadalajara descending on us for Semana Santa. I love the climate from November through May. But it's not for everyone.


Well stated. A summer day in Los Mochis up north from you along the coast makes me think I am back in Dallas; always hot, sweaty, dehydrated. Tomorrow’s temp 99 & humidity not significantly less per the weatherman. I find myself increasingly escaping for a short drive to the foothills of the Sierra Madre to enjoy some pines and fresh air.

BUT, as you aptly describe, “winter” days make it all worthwhile; dry, upper 50s at night - low-mid 80s during the day with plenty of sunshine. A relaxing evening on the isolated beach under a palapa eating fresh harvested scallops and drinking cold cerveza is hard to beat.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I see the OP has not been back for a couple days, maybe he is at the embassy seeing if he can get a visa............


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

The great thing about México is that one can live in the tropical Highlands and be within a short drive to fabulous beaches of the Caribbean, Gulf or Pacific as one chooses. Within a few hours from my home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas Chiapas, I can be in ,my favorite beach towns of Bahias de Huatulco, Oaxaca on the Pacific, Telchac Puerto. On the Gulf or Tulum on the Caribbean. Very different sea side environments and all withiin easy reach of my eternally cool and flagrant mountainside Home in the Highlands at 7000 feet. No need to put up with that bug-infested, humid hell-hole overnight and never the need for the dreaded air conditioner.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Hound Dog said:


> The great thing about México is that one can live in the tropical Highlands and be within a short drive to fabulous beaches of the Caribbean, Gulf or Pacific as one chooses. Within a few hours from my home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas Chiapas, I can be in ,my favorite beach towns of Bahias de Huatulco, Oaxaca on the Pacific, Telchac Puerto. On the Gulf or Tulum on the Caribbean. Very different sea side environments and all withiin easy reach of my eternally cool and flagrant mountainside Home in the Highlands at 7000 feet. No need to put up with that bug-infested, humid hell-hole overnight and never the need for the dreaded air conditioner.


Sounding like quite a booster of the tropical highlands, and it's good that you're happy there. OTOH, I'm offended over the labelling of my choice as a "hell-hole". Sure, it ain't all great, but I did a decently objective job of listing the pros and cons. BTW, I love the beaches....but tend to avoid the famous ones, for the expense/exclusivity...and the people that are attracted to famous, expensive, exclusive destinations.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> The great thing about México is that one can live in the tropical Highlands and be within a short drive to fabulous beaches of the Caribbean, Gulf or Pacific as one chooses. Within a few hours from my home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas Chiapas, I can be in ,my favorite beach towns of Bahias de Huatulco, Oaxaca on the Pacific, Telchac Puerto. On the Gulf or Tulum on the Caribbean. Very different sea side environments and all withiin easy reach of my eternally cool and flagrant mountainside Home in the Highlands at 7000 feet. No need to put up with that bug-infested, humid hell-hole overnight and never the need for the dreaded air conditioner.


For someone who really likes beaches, living "a few hours" away is no substitute for leaving near the ocean. How often would you walk you dogs on the shore of Lake Chapala if you had to drive a few hours to do it? It is not at all like walking on the beach every morning or catching the sunset over the ocean every day.

PS Is your mountainside home really "flagrant" or is it "fragrant"? How often do you shower?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I really loved living within walking distance to a beach in Northern CA. However, it has its downsides, as everyone who experienced what goes with the cooler beaches knows. I live in the highlands of Jalisco now, close enough to walk to the lake. I visit the beach during the cooler months.

I say that you don't have to live ALL the time near the one you love. I can't stand the year around climate at our Mexican beaches, but I appreciate them to the fullest when I visit. Humans do tend to take for granted whatever is right at their doorsteps, so our awareness is heightened when we only enjoy things occasionally.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

perropedorro said:


> Sounding like quite a booster of the tropical highlands, and it's good that you're happy there. OTOH, I'm offended over the labelling of my choice as a "hell-hole". Sure, it ain't all great, but I did a decently objective job of listing the pros and cons. BTW, I love the beaches....but tend to avoid the famous ones, for the expense/exclusivity...and the people that are attracted to famous, expensive, exclusive destinations.


Now now perro, perhaps my using the the term "hell hole" was Inappropriate. I grew up on the Alabama Coast prior to the time when air conditioning became generally available in homes. Extraordinary sugar white beaches fronting splendid aguamarine seas and great beer joints but nights spent sweating on top of sheets in impossibly humid heat waiting furtively for dawn and the first double Vodka with oranges freshly squeezed from the yard orange tree just outside the kitchen door


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Hound Dog said:


> Now now perro, perhaps my using the the term "hell hole" was Inappropriate. I grew up on the Alabama Coast prior to the time when air conditioning became generally available in homes. Extraordinary sugar white beaches fronting splendid aguamarine seas and great beer joints but nights spent sweating on top of sheets in impossibly humid heat waiting furtively for dawn and the first double Vodka with oranges freshly squeezed from the yard orange tree just outside the kitchen door


Were you ever a real-estate guy?, 'cause you make the Alabama coast sound like heaven, at least the white beaches, honky-tonks, orange trees and morning screwdriver part...and I hear tell there's some good fishing down there. Problably plenty of folks love it, but it ain't for everyone. I don't know Dixie at all, probably spent a total of 30 days of my life anywhere east of the Mississippi, but I've lived throughout the West, in places diverse as the coast of Washington, the Montana Rockies, and the Arizona desert. Each has its grace, but again it's largely dependent on the time of year. Then I spent 25 years in L.A., which features quite marvelous year-round weather, but sucks in so many other indices. Some folks love it, I'm glad to be out, but just can't get away from the beach, so nice about 9 months a year, but I'll admit, a hell-hole around late Summer.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes,Pedro, the Alabama and Northwest Florida coasts from about Panama City on the east to the eastern shore of Mobile Bay is a region with superb pure white beaches and, for the most part, crystal-clear Gulf waters but once one reaches Mobile Bay and, later, Louisiana at the mouth of the Mississippi River, the Gulf becomes somewhat murky with brownish or off-white beaches as a result of the river mud entering the Gulf from these two vast midland river drainage systems. The murky waters and brownish beaches extend all the way down the Gulf until one reaches coastal areas starting around Champoton, Campeche where beaches and the sea become once again attractive, if not as attractive as the aforementioned beaches, all the way to Isla Holbox. In Quintana Roo. By the way, get to splendid and nearly deserted Isla Holbox (pronounced Holbosh) soon before developers destroy this Eden - an inevitable occurrence approaching the island like an unstoppable freight train.

Interestingly, the pure white sands of the Gulf occurring between (roughly) Panama City, Florida and Gulf Shores, Alabama are composed of guartz crystals entering the Gulf at that point and originating in the Appalachian Mountain range. Many having experienced the Gulf west of Mobile Bay all the way to Campeche, think that body of water exhibits this murky characteristic of which I speak above. Since you are a ******-tonk and beach fan, I suggest that you make a special trip to the Florabama Club straddling the Florida/Alabama line. The very essence of "****** Tonk" filled to the brim with drunk southerners and sitting on a beautiful beach. One can do without the drunk southerners, a class of nere-do-wells which contributed to my decision to move from Mobile to San Franciso in the late 60s but that is one fine beach upon which to get loaded.


----------

